# Need some input on painting a school...



## PatriotPainting (Nov 10, 2011)

How long should it take 5 guys to paint a 95,000 sq ft school? Mostly all cmu walls blockfill/ pre cat epoxy.... approx 155,000 sq ft of wall surface area and 25,000 of ceiling surface area....11,000 sq ft dryfall..... Most of the job will be sprayed and backrolled. Thanks for any input.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude, do you have this job already?


----------



## PatriotPainting (Nov 10, 2011)

No why?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd suggest to do what you do best and as scott says, do more of it. 

You should know how productive your guys are. Mine might be slower/faster than yours. No way we could answer this, to many variables.


----------



## PatriotPainting (Nov 10, 2011)

so lets say were talking about 5 avg commercial painters. your basic school nothing crazy......


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I go 500 hours :wallbash:


----------



## PatriotPainting (Nov 10, 2011)

100k sq ft.....500 man hours? i was thinking 2000 min. Either im way off or your filling my basket wth rocks....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it when HO's call me up and ask how long it will take to paper their kitchen, "it's a basic sized kitchen, nothing too crazy"


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I go 500 hours :wallbash:


500 hours? damn your guys must be slow. No way should it take that long. I was thinking half that.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatriotPainting said:


> 100k sq ft.....500 man hours? i was thinking 2000 min. Either im way off or your filling my basket wth rocks....


No, I was honest with you in my post earlier and you still wanted a answer, so I gave you one, hint notice the wall bashing smilie. 

Now you have the estimated hours you already worked up, you know better than we do what you can perform. I don't know your system. I start at 7, maybe you start at 8. Get it?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PatriotPainting said:


> How long should it take 5 guys to paint a 95,000 sq ft school? Mostly all cmu walls blockfill/ pre cat epoxy.... approx 155,000 sq ft of wall surface area and 25,000 of ceiling surface area....11,000 sq ft dryfall..... Most of the job will be sprayed and backrolled. Thanks for any input.


 

:surrender::help::hammer::bangin::drink::wallbash::lol::w00t:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatriotPainting said:


> Either im way off or your filling my basket wth rocks....


 Uh, those aint rocks dude


----------

